# تجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .

تمثل الطريقة التالية احدى الطرق المتبعة في تجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية لغرض خزنها تم تسويقها .

كما يمكن عملها وصنعها بكلفة بسيطة جدأ .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1164621887.jpg


البغدادي:55:


----------



## صاحب النقب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأرجو المزيد ضروري جدا في هذا الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر
في انتظار ردكم....


----------



## عبد القادر 1 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وزادكم علماً.
:63:


----------

